# Uscire fuori, entrare dentro



## gabrigabri

Ciao amici, che ne pensate di queste espressioni?

uscire fuori
entrare dentro
salire su
scendere giù.

Sono sbagliate?


----------



## Sicanius

Credo di no, non sono sbagliate... o almeno io le uso tranquillamente... anche se capisco l'eventuale dubbio di una ridondanza logica...


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io le uso tranquillamente e mi sembrano corrette.


----------



## yaya.mx

Sono dei pleonasmi..


----------



## Ghevèn

Appunto, sono forme pleonastiche e, aggiungo, orribili: capisco che siano diventate comuni, a furia di sentirle snocciolare dal becero giornalismo italico, ma, per rispetto della nostra meravigliosa lingua, evitatele! È come dire "a me mi piace".


----------



## Sicanius

A me mi piace dire "a me mi piace"!
Certamente per questioni di prudenza non lo scriverei, ma penso che questo sia un caso in cui la grammatica dovrebbe adattarsi all'uso. E poi non vedo nessuna ragione teorica per cui dovrebbe essere messo al bando!!


----------



## Silvia10975

Lo confesso... utilizzo i pleonasmi soprattutto parlando... e, francamente, sono diventati talmente di uso comune che non me la sento proprio di definirli orribili  Ma naturalmente è solo il mio pensiero!
 Silvia


----------



## Ghevèn

Cara Silvia, sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che tutti noi usiamo pleonasmi e forme imprecise nel linguaggio colloquiale, però dobbiamo anche essere coscienti del fatto che l'orecchio tende ad abituarsi a un suono ripetuto e, alla fine, questo ci giunge piacevole all'orecchio; sbagliato, quindi, ma "gradevole". Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti come possa fare impazzire la sedicente "musica" da discoteca attuale, se la confrontiamo a Chopin o Bach.

Cerchiamo di mantenere un atteggiamento distaccato e razionale, obiettivo insomma. Dire "uscire fuori" è orribile perché la ripetizione ci ricorda, se non altro, l'odioso martellamento mediatico sugli stessi temi triti e ritriti, operato ciclicamente dal nostro giornalismo...    (oggi sono gli incidenti stradali, domani quelli sul lavoro, poi arriveranno i terremoti, e cosí via: dire tutto per non dire nulla!)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ghevèn said:


> Cerchiamo di mantenere un atteggiamento distaccato e razionale, obiettivo insomma. Dire "uscire fuori" è orribile perché la ripetizione ci ricorda, se non altro, l'odioso martellamento mediatico sugli stessi temi triti e ritriti, operato ciclicamente dal nostro giornalismo... (oggi sono gli incidenti stradali, domani quelli sul lavoro, poi arriveranno i terremoti, e cosí via: dire tutto per non dire nulla!)


A me _entro dentro_ rivela una forza espressiva, una tale vitalità, e risveglia un'emozione e in definitiva l'orgoglio di parlare italiano che _entro_ o _faccio l'ingresso_, per quanto più aderenti alle basilari teorie logiche, se lo sognano! (E se lo sognano anche altre lingue più ligie a Gödel e Aristotele. )
Proprio mantenendo un atteggiamento distaccato e razionale , di certo l'ultima cosa che mai avrei pensato dovesse venirmi in mente è la cronaca variopinta dei telegiornali e della carta stampata.



> Non si spiegherebbe altrimenti come possa fare impazzire la sedicente "musica" da discoteca attuale, se la confrontiamo a Chopin o Bach.


Si spiega, si spiega. Stavo per postare una decina di righe, ma sarei andato così off topic da finire nel Guinness di WR!


----------



## Ghevèn

Caro MünchnerFax, in determinati casi, come in poesia, l'espressione da te riportata potrebbe assumere una certa valenza. A me invece, quando sento qualche giornalista "entrare dentro", vien da commentare: "E bravo cretino: prova un po' a _entrare fuori_!"   

Per quanto riguarda quella cosa che si sente oggi (non negli anni '70-'80) in discoteca e che qualcuno si ostina a definire _musica_, non vale nemmeno la pena di commentare: chi ha un minimo di cuore, cultura e cervello sa benissimo di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ghevèn said:


> Caro MünchnerFax, in determinati casi, come in poesia, l'espressione da te riportata potrebbe assumere una certa valenza. A me invece, quando sento qualche giornalista "entrare dentro", vien da commentare: "E bravo cretino: prova un po' a _entrare fuori_!"
> 
> Per quanto riguarda quella cosa che si sente oggi (non negli anni '70-'80) in discoteca e che qualcuno si ostina a definire _musica_, non vale nemmeno la pena di commentare: chi ha un minimo di cuore, cultura e cervello sa benissimo di cosa sto parlando.


 

Sul tuo secondo commento si potrebbero scrivere libri e libri (e sicuramente qualcuno l'ha già fatto!), ma questo non è il luogo adatto!!

A me suddette forme non piacciono, ma ammetto che mi viene spontaneo dire che "esci fuori!!" ha più forza di un semplice "esci!"...
Poi basta abituarsi e non ci si accorge più dell' "errore"; tra l'altro a me piace molto quando citofono a qualcuno che abita al piano terra e mi sento rispondere "sali" . O anzi: "sali su!"


----------



## URUBOY

Cari forumeri questi modo di dire vengono usate pure in altre lingue.
Per es. spagnolo entrar adentro , salir afuera; inglese come in come out.
Quindi secondo me c'e' qualcosa di naturale( nello sviluppo della lingua) in queste espressioni.


----------



## bubu7

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao amici, che ne pensate di queste espressioni?
> 
> uscire fuori
> entrare dentro
> salire su
> scendere giù.
> 
> Sono sbagliate?


 
Ciao, Gabri, non sono sbagliate, sono correttissime.
Leggiti questa bella risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## rocamadour

bubu7 said:


> Ciao, Gabri, non sono sbagliate, sono correttissime.
> Leggiti questa bella risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca.


 
Grazie bubu7 per averci fornito questo link. 
Ero assolutamente convinta che "entrare dentro", "uscire fuori" e simili non fossero sbagliati (e comunque non da mettere sullo stesso piano di "a me mi piace"), ma purtroppo ieri non ho avuto tempo di cercare un'autorevole fonte che avallasse la mia convinzione. E tu ne hai riportata una più che autorevole  (che tra l'altro fa riferimento proprio alle riminiscenze dantesche sulle quali mi stavo scervellando...).
A Ghevèn direi che ovviamente ci saranno contesti, situazioni e frasi in cui uno scarno ed essenziale "entrare" si adatterà perfettamente, ma ce ne saranno altri in cui, come ha ben detto MF, "entrare dentro" renderà l'idea di tutto lo slancio, l'energia e la vitalità che vogliamo comunicare scegliendo di arricchire e rafforzare il verbo in questo modo.


----------



## bubu7

rocamadour said:


> Grazie bubu7 per averci fornito questo link.
> [...]
> (e comunque non da mettere sullo stesso piano di "a me mi piace")
> [...]
> A Ghevèn direi che ovviamente ci saranno contesti, situazioni e frasi in cui uno scarno ed essenziale "entrare" si adatterà perfettamente, ma ce ne saranno altri in cui, come ha ben detto MF, "entrare dentro" renderà l'idea di tutto lo slancio, l'energia e la vitalità che vogliamo comunicare scegliendo di arricchire e rafforzare il verbo in questo modo.


Prego, cara rocamadour.  
Sono d'accordo poi che "a me mi piace" è s'un altro piano. Ma senza _faccina sconvolta_, per favore!
Le tue considerazioni indirizzate a Gheven sono valide anche per questo caso. Ogni lingua naturale è ricca di registri diversi adeguati ai diversi contesti comunicativi. Nel parlato colloquiale, e nello scritto che ne imiti i modi, la doppia espressione del pronome, prima nella forma tonica e poi in quella atona (_a me mi..._) non è sbagliata.


----------



## rocamadour

bubu7 said:


> Prego, cara rocamadour.
> Sono d'accordo poi che "a me mi piace" è s'un altro piano. Ma senza _faccina sconvolta_, per favore!
> Le tue considerazioni indirizzate a Gheven sono valide anche per questo caso. Ogni lingua naturale è ricca di registri diversi adeguati ai diversi contesti comunicativi. Nel parlato colloquiale, e nello scritto che ne imiti i modi, la doppia espressione del pronome, prima nella forma tonica e poi in quella atona (_a me mi..._) non è sbagliata.


 
Lo so bubu, hai ragione: la faccina sconvolta è forse eccessiva, ma  è una reazione determinata da anni di "repressione" in questo senso e credo che personalmente, anche nel _parlato colloquiale_, non riuscirò mai a sdoganare questa espressione. (E anche i miei figli, le rare volte in cui se la lasciano scappare, vengono prontamente redarguiti, secondo un'ininterrotta "linea repressiva di famiglia" ...")


----------



## bubu7

Per i figli di rocamadour.


----------



## danyssima

*M*i dispiace informarvi che siete fuori strada. Verbi come andare, uscire, saltare, salire, entrare accompagnati da avverbi locativi come dentro, fuori, via e simili danno vita a locuzioni verbali perfettamente accettabili e riconosciute dagli studiosi di linguistica. Si chiamano "verbi sintagmatici" dal calco dell'inglese "phrasal verb". 
Il fatto che la particella sia enfatica o pleonastica non significa che il suo uso sia scorretto. Per chi è interessato consiglio di leggere i risultati del recente convegno di studi tenutosi a Torino (feb 2007), e della bibliografia sull'argomento, che troverete cliccando "verbi sintagmatici" su Google.
In particolare io mio occupo dei verbi a particella idiomatici come "fare fuori", "venire meno" "correre dietro a qno" "mettere dentro" " tirare su" "buttare giù", e così via, in quanto parte del mio lavoro di tesi.
Chinque abbia dubbi sull'argomento o voglia delucidazioni non esiti a consultarmi


----------



## TheFalcon

Io avrei detto che fossero sbagliati, comunque il fatto che siano giusti non riuscirà a convincermi ad usarli.

Detto questo, faccio notare che qualcuno ha confuso "venir fuori" con "uscire fuori". C'è una bella differenza.

Come in inglese, anche nel mio dialetto si usa dire "vieni/vai dentro" e "vieni/vai fuori", ma non c'è traccia di "vieni dentro" ed "esci fuori". Faccio notare che, a differenza di molti altri dialetti, quello della mia zona si usa persino per insegnare l'uso del congiuntivo, che non è andato perso.


----------

